# Question about Cross-Breeding



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I have yellow labs, red and cobalt zebras in my tank. While I was cleaning it yesterday, I moved some of the rocks and some fry ran out! LOL - Im guessing either these are some that escaped through the holes in the breeder box or maybe when I stripped them some were left and I didnt see them. Anyhow, of the two I could get a good look at, one was yellow and one was blue. MY question is, if my yellow labs cross-bred with the zebras would she have fry of both colors??


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I am not sure about labs and zebras, but I know if blue and gold rams cross breed you get both colors.


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

I would think they would!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Mbuna im pretty sure will indeed crossbreed. if their in line of same genus.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't know about cross-breeding, but if you have females and males of both kinds in the tank, just finding fry of two colors in one momma's mouth doesn't necessarily mean you have hybrids. Mbuna often release their fry to eat and then pick them back up when theatened or at night. The fish aren't too discriminating and the fry do get mixed up. The fish with the strongest maternal instinct often end up with twice the fry they originally released.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

well, the two fry I could see were definately different colors. AFter finding those two I decided not to move the other half of the tank in case there were others hiding out.. LOL


----------

